# quest for mass- xroguexkevinx bulking journal



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

hey everyone, ive been around for the last year and spent nearly all the time cutting, well for 2012 the only aim to is to get muscles! i am fully prepared to gain some fat as i know i can drop this is of later with little trouble, i have become very familair with losing fat lol.

now my nutrition will not be perfect but it is what i can manage and what i can stick too. i use myfitness pal to record my intake so i know the daily values. my work out routine i will record as i progress and i will try to stick to a routine for 8-10 weeks before changing it.

i plan on doing 1 muscle group a day 5 days a week. with exception that the 5th workout of any week will be my arms. if for any reason i can only manage 4 workouts then arms will be the one that suffers but they generally get sorted with the other workouts.

ORIGINAL START WEIGHT FOR BULK: 86kg


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

ok so back dating for the past week. returned fro my holiday sunday night, monday was a washout, couldnt walk, go work let alone gym.

Tuesday: chest, lowered all my weights from my maximum after the 4 week de-conditioning period (i,e my holiday to Brazil)

Bench Press

1	5	60	kg

5	5	70	kg

Incline Bench press	5	5	40	kg

Dumbell chest press	3	5	35	kg

cable crossovers	3	5	5	setting

Lying raised leg medicine ball crunches	3	10	n/a

Lying raised leg medicine ball leg lift	3	15	n/a

Weds

sets	reps	Weight

lat pull down wide grip	1	10	100	lbs

5	5	125	lbs

lat pull down close grip	5	5	150	lbs

Bent over row	5	5	60	kg

seated row horizontal grip	5	5	125	lbs

Lying raised leg medicine ball crunches	3	10	n/a

Lying raised leg medicine ball leg lift	3	15	n/a

02/03/2012

Squats	1	5	60	kg

3	5	70	kg

leg press	1	6	270	lbs

1	6	290	lbs

1	6	310	lbs

1	6	330	lbs

1	6	350	lbs

leg extension	5	5	40	kg

i was aching from tuesday untill this morning, currently my back and chest feel great but my legs are still very sore from fridays. i will aim to improve each of these workouts with time. unfortunately didnt manage to go 2 times last week but better to be safe then to hurt myself from the start.

hoping tonight i can do some chest but have the dentist and unable to tell whether il have an anaesthetic or not.

Also, my weight has gone from 86kg to 88kg this morning, is that normal? 1 week 2.5kg gained? i am thinking its, water weight + food weight + a little fat+ a little muscle. sound good?

any help from everyone would b appreciated. making my routine intense enough to build but not over training. i am pretty sure i would like to go 4 times a week, with emphasis on, chest, back, legs, shoulders. arms arent my aims although i hope i can get bigger arms lol


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

week 1 nutrition.

averaged 3300 calories, 220g+of protein, 350g of carbs, 85g of fat. i am hoping this is enough of each to build some muscle with.

an average monday to fridays food intake is as follows:

8am, protein shake+ milk, 350 cals, 18g carbs, 8g of fat, 51g of protein.

Premium - Chicken Tikka and Iceberg Sandwich, 2 halves a sandwich 344cals 40c 9f 23p

Kp Nuts - Dry Roasted Peanuts (50g), 287cals 6c 23f 14p

Orange juice - Chilled, includes from concentrate, 132cals 30c 1f 2p

Beefeater - Jacket Potato Tuna Mayo, 366cals 29c 20f 18p

this is all pre workout, 1338cals 93 carbs 60 fat 106 protein

i then hit the gym

Lucozade - Orange, 380 ml 266cals 65c 0f 0p (this is as i leave the gym)

Milk - Semi Skimmed Milk, 300 ml 147cals 15c 5f 11p

Reflex - Whey Protein Shake, 50 g 194cals 3c 3f 40p

Snickers - Chocolate Bar, 224cals 28c 11f 3p

these i eat upon getting home adding another 831 cals, 111 carbs, 11fat and 54 protein.

1- 1.5 hours after i have eaten i will have my main meal, example here:

Orange juice - Chilled, includes from concentrate, 2 cup 219cals 50c 1f 4p

Veg All - Original Mixed Vegetables, 1/2 cup 40cals 8c 0f 1p

Rice - Boiled White Rice, 100 g 120cals 41c 1f 5p

Wegman's - Lemon Butter Sauce, 8 tbsp 100cals 8c 8f 0p

Tesco Finest - Scottish Smoked Salmon, 150 g 270cals 0c 15fat 33p

totals 968cals 157c 27f 47p

9pm, Tesco - Ham & Cheese Sandwich, 1 pack 375 37 17 18

or

protein shake+ milk, 350 cals, 18g carbs, 8g of fat, 51g of protein. depending on my dinner( low protein i have the shake, low carb and i have the sandwich)

totals

Pre workout 8am-2pm - 1338cals 93 carbs 60 fat 106 protein

post workout 4.30-5.30 - 831 cals 111 carbs 11 fat and 54 protein.

post workout dinner 6.00-7.00 - 968cals 157c 27f 47p

before bed - 350 cals, 18g carbs, 8g of fat, 51g (choose the shake as id didnt have enough protein with the dinner)

average day macro's

3487 cals * 379carbs 106 fat 258 protein.* (this she be indusive of gaining some muscle mass right?)


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

looking good man! Keep working hard and dont give up.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

so filled in my nutrition for yesterday, didnt go gym after the detist and consumed a whopping 4200 calories. definately going to gym tonight and working my **** of! luckily my legs arent aching today so maybe some of the extra cals went to repairing them  (grasping for any silver linings lol)


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

hey mate, make sure to have some good before pics so you can compare, always helps for motivation. Good luck on your quest, your diet seems good protein wise and you should see some gains!


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks, i have some already but none of me exactly a week ago when i started. i can see the difference of eating alot already. my muscle look much more filled out, mainly water but looks much better 

figured out today that i can actually go to the gym on my lunch break, only downfall is that i only actually manage to spend 35 mins in the gym exercising. but i think if i can get my workout done in 35 mins then its all good right? im natural so 1 hour would be the maximum anyway. todays workout was

incline Bench press, [email protected] [email protected]

cable crossovers, 3x5 setting 5

Bench press [email protected] 60kg [email protected]

lying dumbell press, [email protected] pdb


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

last night i had theweirdest thing happen, i had energy! and i mean a lot of energy , normally when i go to the gym at 3.30 and go home, by 6pm i am fighting to stay awake. well yesterday i went to the gym on my lunch break at 12.15 and then worked later then i normally would. i am doing the same today so i should be able to tell if its normal for me to feel this way. coz if it is i like it alot!

Does anyone else find training earlier gives them a massive energy boost 4-5 hours later that last for the whole evening?

oh on food i did really well yesterday. 3400 calories, 280g protein, 120g fat, 350g of carbs. so im happy. also managed to only have one chocolate bar (step in the rght direction for me!)


----------



## TheComebackKid (Feb 17, 2012)

Heard the new xTyrantx album? Its good.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> last night i had theweirdest thing happen, i had energy! and i mean a lot of energy , normally when i go to the gym at 3.30 and go home, by 6pm i am fighting to stay awake. well yesterday i went to the gym on my lunch break at 12.15 and then worked later then i normally would. i am doing the same today so i should be able to tell if its normal for me to feel this way. coz if it is i like it alot!
> 
> Does anyone else find training earlier gives them a massive energy boost 4-5 hours later that last for the whole evening?
> 
> oh on food i did really well yesterday. 3400 calories, 280g protein, 120g fat, 350g of carbs. so im happy. also managed to only have one chocolate bar (step in the rght direction for me!)


yes mate exercise releases endorphins and relieves stress, always gives me a little boost, especially the earlier i work out. As for your previous post, im not natty but i wouldnt work out for longer than an hour anyway, except maybe for legs. 45mins intense exercise is enough for me to grow, 35 may be enough as long as your intense and work the muscles to failure.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah i think 5 times a week for 35 mins each session should be good enough. especially since it is targeted muscle groups, i wouldnt be able to do a 2 muscle plit or a full body in 30 mins though lol. i literally am finished off by the time i leave. for example. normally my bench is 5x5 at 85kg, but because i had it third rather then i could only just get the 60kg done, just shows how much effort i put into every exercise i try to do. i think every week i will swap which exercise i start with just to confuse my body.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> yeah i think 5 times a week for 35 mins each session should be good enough. especially since it is targeted muscle groups, i wouldnt be able to do a 2 muscle plit or a full body in 30 mins though lol. i literally am finished off by the time i leave. for example. normally my bench is 5x5 at 85kg, but because i had it third rather then i could only just get the 60kg done, just shows how much effort i put into every exercise i try to do. i think every week i will swap which exercise i start with just to confuse my body.


thats the best way to do it mate, keep changing it up, shocking your body and you will grow. Keep the diet strict and you should bulk up nicely! how tall are you btw, 86kg is about 13 and a half stone right?


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good luck with this mate  good to see you back posting


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah keep changng things up but mabe keep one exercise per bodypart as the one you progress on,as in i can bench 85kg x 6 good reps,i wanna get to 120 kg x 6 good reps your gonna grow this way.

If you can squat 70kg for 20 good reps and you work slowly up to 140kg x 20 reps,there is no way your legs cannot be bigger if you are eating well,its physically impossible.

You dont have to change routine completely,like you said switch exercise order,drop sets,5x5,rest pause, just little changes make a big difference.


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

cheers guys, doing much better on my diet now too, il post up the amounts in a little when i have enetered them


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

my macros for yesterday

Totals 3,537 357 125 277

Calories Carbs Fat Protein

very happy with this, and the only sugary item i ate was a fanta orange which i drank post work out with a protein shake for the insualin response.

also i weighed in this morning and i am actualy 87.6kg so my weight has balanced out now. i have a bodyfat test tonight so i can find out where i am currently and see what gains i can get over the course of the bulk.


----------



## kev1 (Nov 11, 2010)

no shoulder or arm workouts????


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

well... lol. last week was my first week back at the gym for a month, and i only managed 3 days due to other comitments. this week i should make it 4 days maybe 5 if i work saturday, my plan is as follows. sesion 1: chest, 2: back, 3: legs, 4: shoulders, 5, arms. i will always complete them in this order so the one that may not get completed weekly is the arms. but i should have a minimum of 4 sessiosn so shoulders will always get done in the future. arms will get worked out during all the other sessions but if i can manage it il do a straight bi/tri session. if like this week i know i wont get chance il try to do a few exercises with other sessions like back n Bi's, chest and tri sessions


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

my completed workout for yesterday and today,

07/03/2012

sets	reps	Weight

lat pull down wide grip	5	5	137.5	lbs

1	5	125	lbs

Bent over row bb 3	5	60	kg

Bent over row db 5	5	65	kg

seated row 3	5	10	kg

7-7-7 bicep curls 1	7	7.5	Setting

decline sit ups on bench	3	10	n/a	kg

08/03/2012

Squats 5	5	70	kg

leg press 1	5	290	lbs

1	10	290	lbs

1	3	330	lbs

Leg curls 3	5	60	kg

leg extension 5	5	60	kg

Lying raised leg medicine ball crunches	3	10

Lying raised leg medicine ball leg lift	3	20


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

had a devastating result from my bodyfat test, kind of expected it but i guess i had hoped it would be a little better then it was.

so currently i am 88kg and and at 14.1% bodyfat :-( obviously had a way better holiday then i thought i did. must of been all the chocolate, coka cola and booze.

Currently then i am 75.6 kg of lean mass, and a whopping 12.4 kg of fat. im gutted as i had managed to get down to 10% before feb 2nd although i did lose some mass aswell doing it, well i got the mass back but also alot of fat.

so where do i go at 14% bodyfat? do i continue to bulk or do i yet again diet........

i am thinking i bulk untill may, which i am guessing will mean another kg of fat gain. but then cut through the summer and hopefully lose 5% through may and june july, allowing for bulking august through to january 2013. or i can always go back to the short bulking and see what i can do with that. (short bulking is the process of dieting for 2 weeks followed by bulking for 2 weeks, during the dieting stage your body craves for all the calories it needs and as soon as you switch to bulking it becomes highly anabolic and is unable to put much fat on.

i have tried this method and had very good results in term of body mass gained and even fat lost. in 3 months last year i managed to gain around 5kg of lean mass and even lose 2kg of fat. i am going to give this method a try again. atleast until the summer is over, hopefully i can still make some gains while not getting any fatted, that will be my aim lol. although i do really want some muscles, SOB.....


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

firstly mate, has anyone sat you down and looked at your routine with you? for example your doing chest day 1 and arms -bi's/tri's day5. in my opinion if youve been using a muscle heavily why not finish it off during the same exercise? for example my routine looks like this

day 1 - chest/tri's - due to heavy use of the triceps during chest press, i finish of with skullcrushers, tricep pulldowns and dips. also close grip presses every other week.

day 2 - biceps/back - biceps first then back, ive been told this is the wrong way round but hey it works for me. bent over rows really destroy biceps after 3 sets of curls!

day 3 - shoulders/lats - shoulders first, heavy presses with smithmachine/barbell (alternating each week), then dumbells, then raises. lats afterwards.

day 4 - legs - squats, presses, extensions and then calves.

i find i work alot harder if i get up and go early in the morning or in the evening after tea. im not rushing around, plenty of time to get in there and do what i need to do. days 1,2 and 3 take around 45-55mins and day 4 about an hour. If its working for you i wont suggest you change, but your current routine looks to be wasting time and effort doing more work, when you could be taking advantage of pre exhausted muscles.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

I get a boost after going the gym. Makes me feel so much better for going so could be that! Also just a quick thought, after you workout says you have milk? Take it that's with your shake? Try having it with water as the milk slows down the absorbtion rate when you need a quick absorbtion rate. Just a thought, anyway keep up the good work bud


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

cheers for the suggestions, i know that they synergise well which is the reason i dont do the arms. i figure my arms get plenty of workout through out the week with the other exercises i do, the main reason i dont focus on doing extra bi's and tri's during the workouts is for reasons, 1 i only really have 30 mins currently in the gym to whack out as much intensity i can so i will power from exercise to exercise with very little break in between, i mean for example yesterday gym sessions was shoulders, i managed this in 30 mins,

over head press, 1x10x20kg, 5x5x40kg, dumbell press incline 5x5x 20kg per dumbell, shoulder shrugs, 3x10x60kg, arm raises 3x5x7.5kg. and i managed to do 5x10 decline situps in between it all.

i may increase my sessions to 45 mins, the only reason i am hesitant is that its during my lunch break and i have to work longer to make up the time.(and i have to be allowed lol).

my friend said the same thing around a week ago about the milk and i stoped then, mainly for the bloating i was getting from it 

thanks for all the input guys it is appreciated. i do like going 5 times a week and i am plannign on going to do my arms today, purely becuase i have the chance.

peace bro's


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

xroguexkevinx said:


> cheers for the suggestions, i know that they synergise well which is the reason i dont do the arms. i figure my arms get plenty of workout through out the week with the other exercises i do, the main reason i dont focus on doing extra bi's and tri's during the workouts is for reasons, 1 i only really have 30 mins currently in the gym to whack out as much intensity i can so i will power from exercise to exercise with very little break in between, i mean for example yesterday gym sessions was shoulders, i managed this in 30 mins,
> 
> over head press, 1x10x20kg, 5x5x40kg, dumbell press incline 5x5x 20kg per dumbell, shoulder shrugs, 3x10x60kg, arm raises 3x5x7.5kg. and i managed to do 5x10 decline situps in between it all.
> 
> ...


looks like the lack of time is your biggest limitation tbh! could you not go before/after work?


----------



## zero2hero2013 (Jun 20, 2011)

did a session on saturday,

managed:

Bench press 1x15x55kg, [email protected]

5x5 barbell curls, 40kg

7-7-7, 3 sets of 10kg barbell ( major killer)

tricep work out, skull crushers and leg on bench, arms on chair, 10kg on lap.( not sure what this is called)

then did 3x7 hammer curls 9.5kg dumbells

it was ok, my arms are aching today so it obviously did just enough . have to go dentit again tonight but good to have a rest after last weeks sessions.

ive spoken to my boss and upped my lunch by another 15 mins allowing 45 mins daily in the gym, im hoping this will be enough to get what i am after done.


----------

